# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Δεν αντέχω αλλο θα αυτοκτονήσω

## MikeStam 3

ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΣΚΈΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΊΑ

----------


## Eagle guy

Όχι ρε συ, μην αυτοκτονήσεις! Ξέρω, για κάποιους η ζωή είναι πιο δύσκολη αλλά πάλεψέ το. Ψάξε για τη ζωή του Νικ Βούισιτς, που ζει φυσιολογικά ενώ δεν έχει ούτε χέρια ούτε πόδια! Αυτός πώς τα καταφέρνει? Θα μου πεις το δικό σου θέμα είναι ψυχολογικό, αλλά πρέπει να το παλεύουμε σε αυτή τη ζωή και να μην τα παρατάμε.

----------


## YokoChoco

Αυτοί που αυτοκτονούν το κάνουν επειδή θεωρούν ότι δεν υπάρχει λύση στο πρόβλημα τους.
Πες μας αρχικά ποιο είναι εδώ το πρόβλημα να δούμε αν υπάρχει ή όχι λύση...

----------


## MikeStam 3

> Αυτοί που αυτοκτονούν το κάνουν επειδή θεωρούν ότι δεν υπάρχει λύση στο πρόβλημα τους.
> Πες μας αρχικά ποιο είναι εδώ το πρόβλημα να δούμε αν υπάρχει ή όχι λύση...


Κοινωνικη φοβια εχω δεν μπορω να παω στην σχολη μου

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Δεν έχεις ρυθμιστεί καθόλου με τα χαπια; μήπως να αλλάξεις ψυχίατρο;

----------


## Macgyver

Η αυτοκτονια δεν ειναι λυση , θα λυπησεις πολλους δικος σου .......σε ολους τους κτθλπτικους περναει η ιδεα της αυτοκτονιας ......φευγαλεα ισως .......

----------


## Kavkaz12

Φίλε δεν είναι καλή ιδέα θα είναι κρίμα η ζωή αξίζει να την ζήσεις...
Στο λέω εγώ που είμαι πρώην χρήστης ναρκωτικών και έχω μείνει από overdose και έχω ξυπνήσει μετά από δύο μέρες...

----------


## MikeStam 3

> Η αυτοκτονια δεν ειναι λυση , θα λυπησεις πολλους δικος σου .......σε ολους τους κτθλπτικους περναει η ιδεα της αυτοκτονιας ......φευγαλεα ισως .......


Δεν ειμαι καταθληπτικος αγχωδης ειμαι το αγχος ειναι το πρόβλημα μου

----------


## Demi71

Γεια σου φίλε μου. Κάνε λίγη υπομονή . Όλα θα πάνε καλά! Μαζί δεν τα λέγαμε ότι ξεκινήσαμε ζολοφτ κι εγώ ακόμα δεν έχω δει κάτι . Λογικά είναι νωρίς ακόμα

----------


## YokoChoco

Κοινωνική Φοβία= φοβάσαι ότι οι άλλοι λένε για σένα, σε κρίνουν, σωστά;
Το έχω και γώ αυτό, απλά τα πράγματα κρίνε τους και σύ, κοίτα τους κ άρχισε να τους κρίνεις.
Πλάκα κάνω... 
Οι άνθρωποι γενικά κοιτάνε τους άλλους(εσύ δεν κοιτάς; πως βλέπεις ότι σε κοιτάνε :Wink: , επειδή απλά έτσι είναι η φύση τους. Να κοιτάνε...
Και από ένα σκύλο μπροστά να περάσεις θα σε κοιτάξει, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι σε κρίνει. Οπότε, Η ΦΡΙΚΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ.
Κανείς δεν σε κρίνει και δεν κοιτάει επειδή θέλει να σε κρίνει, τώρα αν το κάνει κάποιος μπορεί να έχει διάφορα κόμπλεξ, μην δίνεις σημασία.
Το άγχος αντιμετωπίζεται με καλή ψυχοθεραπεια, κόβεις καφέ, τσάι, διεγερτικά ποτά(ενεργειακά, τύπου κόλα), όχι αλκοολ κτλ
πολύ περπάτημα, ποδήλατο κτλ υγιεινή διατροφή και πίνε 3-4 ποτήρια μελλισόχορτο την ημέρα(διώχνει άγχος και μελαγχολία).
Ισως χρειαστεί να σε δεί ψυχίατρος να πάρεις κανένα xanax, αλλά θα έλεγα να δοκιμάσεις πρώτα εναλλακτικά προιόντα και αν δεν δουλέψουν
πήγαινε σε αγωγή.
Βοηθάει πολύ και η γιόγκα, ηρεμεί αφάνταστα κ γυμνάζει. Δοκιμάσε την..

----------


## YokoChoco

Μια σημαντική ερώτηση.. Μήπως δεν σου αρέσει η σχολή; Μήπως θέλεις να κάνεις κάτι άλλο στην ζωή σου; Ίσως κ αυτό να προκαλεί το σύμπτωμα...

----------


## MikeStam 3

> Μια σημαντική ερώτηση.. Μήπως δεν σου αρέσει η σχολή; Μήπως θέλεις να κάνεις κάτι άλλο στην ζωή σου; Ίσως κ αυτό να προκαλεί το σύμπτωμα...


Πολυ πιθανον μου το εχει πει κ ο ψυχολόγος μου αλλα δεν εχω βρει αυτο το κατι δεν εχω ονειρα τιποτα

----------


## YokoChoco

@Mike Stam 3
πάρε μία λευκή κόλλα χαρτί... τράβηξε μία γραμμή στην μέση και χώρισε την. Δεξιά γράψε τι θα σου άρεσε να κάνεις και αριστερά τι δεν θα σου άρεσε να κάνεις.
Σίγουρα η αριστερή πλευρά θα γεμίσει με πράγματα που δεν σου αρέσει να κάνεις, όμως είναι βέβαιο ότι θα βρεθούν 2-3 πράγματα που σου αρέσουν να τα κάνεις.
Δοκίμασε το... έτσι θα βρείς στόχους κ όνειρα ξανά. Τό είχα κάνει κάποτε κ με βοήθησε...

----------


## geodim

Εγώ είχα πάρει ένα χαρτί και είχα φτιάξει έναν πίνακα με τις καταστάσεις και σκέψεις που με αγχωνουν , πόσο με αγχωνουν και κάθε πότε συμβαίνει. Με είχε βοηθήσει να βρω τελικά τι με αγχωνει περισσότερο και τι συχνότερα. Μετά προσπάθησα τα κυριότερα από αυτά να τα δουλέψω για να "πέσουν" θέση στον πίνακα αυτόν.

----------


## klm17122015

Πως τα πας με το πρόβλημά σου; Ποσο χρονών είσαι; Σε ποιά σχολή πέρασες;

----------


## Ορέστης

> ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΣΚΈΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΊΑ


Και εγω φοβαμαι να γραφτω σε μια σχολη ξενων γλωσσων, σκεφτομαι ολα τα πιθανα αρνητικα σεναρια, δεν ξερω ποιο τμημα να διαλεξω, τη μια στιγμη λεω στον εαυτο μου πηγαινε οπουδηποτε και το σταματας αν δε σαρεσει, την αλλη θα χασεις τα λεφτα σου και αλλη μια χρονια απ τη ζωη σου αν κανεις λανθασμενη επιλογη, μετα λεω παλαβωσες; Τι δουλεια εχεις εσυ εκει; Κατσε σπιτακι σου να μην ρεζιλευτεις και αρρωστησεις, να εχεις και ελευθερο χρονο.Εχω ταχυκαρδια απ το αγχος.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Και εγω φοβαμαι να γραφτω σε μια σχολη ξενων γλωσσων, σκεφτομαι ολα τα πιθανα αρνητικα σεναρια, δεν ξερω ποιο τμημα να διαλεξω, τη μια στιγμη λεω στον εαυτο μου πηγαινε οπουδηποτε και το σταματας αν δε σαρεσει, την αλλη θα χασεις τα λεφτα σου και αλλη μια χρονια απ τη ζωη σου αν κανεις λανθασμενη επιλογη, μετα λεω παλαβωσες; Τι δουλεια εχεις εσυ εκει; Κατσε σπιτακι σου να μην ρεζιλευτεις και αρρωστησεις, να εχεις και ελευθερο χρονο.Εχω ταχυκαρδια απ το αγχος.


Από τι να αρρωστήσεις βρε Ορέστη μου στην σχολή?
Εννοείται πως πρέπει να πας, πότε δεν είναι αργά να προσπαθούμε για αυτό που θέλουμε. Δεν πρέπει να τα παρατάς..
Πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσεις τους φόβους σου!

----------


## Ορέστης

> Από τι να αρρωστήσεις βρε Ορέστη μου στην σχολή?
> Εννοείται πως πρέπει να πας, πότε δεν είναι αργά να προσπαθούμε για αυτό που θέλουμε. Δεν πρέπει να τα παρατάς..
> Πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσεις τους φόβους σου!


Μηπως κουραστω πολυ ή μηπως επιδεινωθουν καποια προβληματα υγειας μου φοβαμαι, επειδη τα αυτια μου ειναι ευαισθητα σε θορυβους και υποφερω απο φλεβικη ανεπαρκεια. Αλλα κυριως φοβαμαι ολα τα υπολοιπα, πως θα με αντιμετωπισουν, ή οτι το μαθημα δε θα ειναι καλο και θα χασω οχι μονο τα λεφτα μου αλλα και την ευκαιρια μιας καλυτερης επιλογης. Οι πολλες επιλογες με αγχωνουν. Το παθαινω συνεχεια. Θα προτιμουσα να ειχα μονο μια.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Μηπως κουραστω πολυ ή μηπως επιδεινωθουν καποια προβληματα υγειας μου φοβαμαι, επειδη τα αυτια μου ειναι ευαισθητα σε θορυβους και υποφερω απο φλεβικη ανεπαρκεια. Αλλα κυριως φοβαμαι ολα τα υπολοιπα, πως θα με αντιμετωπισουν, ή οτι το μαθημα δε θα ειναι καλο και θα χασω οχι μονο τα λεφτα μου αλλα και την ευκαιρια μιας καλυτερης επιλογης. Οι πολλες επιλογες με αγχωνουν. Το παθαινω συνεχεια. Θα προτιμουσα να ειχα μονο μια.


Όχι δεν θα κουραστείς πολύ, ούτε θα σε αντιμετωπίσουν κάπως. Θα πηγαίνεις θα κάνεις το μάθημα και θα φευγεις δεν είναι κάτι άλλο. Το έκανα περσι και ξέρω.

Ποιες είναι οι άλλες επιλογές που σκέφτεσαι και προβληματιζεσαι?

----------


## Ορέστης

> Όχι δεν θα κουραστείς πολύ, ούτε θα σε αντιμετωπίσουν κάπως. Θα πηγαίνεις θα κάνεις το μάθημα και θα φευγεις δεν είναι κάτι άλλο. Το έκανα περσι και ξέρω.
> 
> Ποιες είναι οι άλλες επιλογές που σκέφτεσαι και προβληματιζεσαι?


Κοιτα εχει ενα τμημα προφορικου λογου που ειναι τρεις ωρες εβδομαδιαιως το μεσημερι, και ενα τμημα proficiency που ειναι 6 ωρες το βραδυ. Εγω εχω πτυχιο advanced επιπεδου c2 αλλα το εχω παρει παλια και θελω να ξεσκουριασω λιγο. Οποτε δεν ξερω, να παω για proficiency; ή να προτιμησω τις λιγοτερες ωρες του αλλου τμηματος που θα μου αφηνουν ελευθερο χρονο; Απο την αλλη μεσημεριανο τμημα με δεσμευει πιθανον στην ευρεση εργασιας. Και τι επιπεδο εχει καθε τμημα; Επισης ποιο απο τα δυο κτιρια στα οποια γινονται μαθηματα να επιλεξω; Φτιαχνω αρνητικα σεναρια με ολα αυτα.

----------


## stefamw

Εγω ειχα γραφτει προσφατα ιεκ (δημοσιο), εκατσα κανα 10ημερο και τελικα τα παρατησα. Μιας και ηταν πολυ τεχνικη ειδικοτητα που ειχε πολυ δουλεια με τα χερια και εργαστηριο καθε μερα, επαιρνα Inderal για να σταματησει το τρεμουλο στα χερια απο το αγχος. Εν τελη δεν αντεξα αλλο. Νιωθω πως το Inderal απο τη μια σταματουσε αρκετα το τρεμουλο, απο την αλλη ενιωθα την καταθλιψη να χειροτερευει για καποιο λογο και δουλεια με χερια που τρεμουν δεν γινεται. Νιωθω απαισια για την επιλογη μου. Αλλα μπρος γκρεμος και πισω ρεμα.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Εγω ειχα γραφτει προσφατα ιεκ (δημοσιο), εκατσα κανα 10ημερο και τελικα τα παρατησα. Μιας και ηταν πολυ τεχνικη ειδικοτητα που ειχε πολυ δουλεια με τα χερια και εργαστηριο καθε μερα, επαιρνα Inderal για να σταματησει το τρεμουλο στα χερια απο το αγχος. Εν τελη δεν αντεξα αλλο. Νιωθω πως το Inderal απο τη μια σταματουσε αρκετα το τρεμουλο, απο την αλλη ενιωθα την καταθλιψη να χειροτερευει για καποιο λογο και δουλεια με χερια που τρεμουν δεν γινεται. Νιωθω απαισια για την επιλογη μου. Αλλα μπρος γκρεμος και πισω ρεμα.


Απο τι προερχοταν το αγχος σου;

----------


## stefamw

> Απο τι προερχοταν το αγχος σου;


Καθαρα κοινωνικο αγχος, αν και εχω και ΓΑΔ. Οσο εβλεπα οτι οι υπολοιποι καταρτιζομενοι εβλεπαν τις κινησεις που εκανα με τα χερια μου τοσο μεγαλωνε το αγχος αρα και το τρεμουλο. Το γνωριζα αυτο το προβλημα πριν γραφτω, αλλα ειχα ξεκινησει ζολοφτ τουλαχιστο 1 μηνα πριν την εναρξη των μαθηματων και ηλπιζα οτι θα δουλευε για να αντεξω να συνεχισω/ολοκληρωσω τη σχολη στα 2 χρονια. Εν τελη δεν εκανε απολυτως τιποτα, μην πω οτι με εκανε χειροτερα, ακομα και 6 βδομαδες μετα. Οποτε δεν ειχα αλλη επιλογη απο το να σταματησω, ή να συνεχιζω να πηγαινω σαν ζομπι επειδη επαιρνα Inderal οντας υποτασικος.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Καθαρα κοινωνικο αγχος, αν και εχω και ΓΑΔ. Οσο εβλεπα οτι οι υπολοιποι καταρτιζομενοι εβλεπαν τις κινησεις που εκανα με τα χερια μου τοσο μεγαλωνε το αγχος αρα και το τρεμουλο. Το γνωριζα αυτο το προβλημα πριν γραφτω, αλλα ειχα ξεκινησει ζολοφτ τουλαχιστο 1 μηνα πριν την εναρξη των μαθηματων και ηλπιζα οτι θα δουλευε για να αντεξω να συνεχισω/ολοκληρωσω τη σχολη στα 2 χρονια. Εν τελη δεν εκανε απολυτως τιποτα, μην πω οτι με εκανε χειροτερα, ακομα και 6 βδομαδες μετα. Οποτε δεν ειχα αλλη επιλογη απο το να σταματησω, ή να συνεχιζω να πηγαινω σαν ζομπι επειδη επαιρνα Inderal οντας υποτασικος.


Ρε γαμωτο! Δε βοηθουσε η ψυχοθεραπεια να παρεις θαρρος; Ισως αν προλαβαινες να γνωριστεις με τα παιδια να σου περναγε.

----------


## stefamw

> Ρε γαμωτο! Δε βοηθουσε η ψυχοθεραπεια να παρεις θαρρος; Ισως αν προλαβαινες να γνωριστεις με τα παιδια να σου περναγε.


Εχω τελειωσει και επα.ς στο παρελθον επιτυχως αφου ειχα τελειωσει το λυκειο και ειπα να ασχοληθω με κατι ακομα. Τοτε ειχα κανει μια παρεα μεσα απο την επα.ς, η οποια κρατησε μερικα χρονια και μετα μαλωσαμε και χαθηκαμε. Το κοινωνικο αγχος μετα απ αυτα τα χρονια οπου βγαιναμε αρκετα συχνα μερα παρα μερα συνηθως, ειχε μεινει πανω κατω το ιδιο, δεν βελτιωθηκα σε τετοιο βαθμο που να πω ναι ειμαι καλυτερα!. Συνηθως πηγαιναμε για κρασι οπου το αλκοολ με βοηθουσε παρα πολυ κατα τη διαρκεια που ειμασταν εξω, αλλα αν δεν υπηρχε αλκοολ στο προγραμμα τοτε ειτε ηταν θα ηταν ζαναξ, ειτε τιποτα και μαρτυρουσα, δεν εβλεπα την ωρα να σπασουμε και να παμε σπιτι γιατι οσο περισσοτερο χρονο περναω με καποιον/ους, τοσο χειροτερευει το αγχος οσο περναει η ωρα. Εκτος βεβαια αν υπαρχει αλκοολ, οποτε τοσο καλυτερευει οσο κατεβαινει το κρασι ή οτιδηποτε αλλο. (btw εκοψα πληρως το αλκοολ, δεν βλεπω το νοημα να πινω μονος, το αλκοολ ειναι κοινωνικο "ναρκωτικο")

Για το ΙΕΚ τωρα, γνωριστικα με τα παιδια, μιας και δεν εχω καμια παρεα επεδιωξα αρκετα να γνωρισω τα ατομα απο το τμημα μου, ειχαμε καλες επαφες και μιλουσαμε εστω και αυτο τις λιγες μερες που πηγαινα, αλλα δεν υπηρχε καμια προοπτικη για παρεα εκτος σχολης, σχεδον ολοι ηταν απο χωρια του νομου και ερχοταν απο μακρυα, οι γυναικες ολες με σχεση ή αρραβωνιασμενες και παντρεμενες, κ προσεκτικες στις συναναστροφες με τους αντρες, οι δε αντρες οι περισσοτεροι ηταν 9-10 χρονια μικροτεροι μου και ανωριμοι (εγω ειμαι 27 στα 28) και το αλλο παιδι που μιλουσαμε και καθομασταν μαζι σταματησε τη σχολη μερικες μερες μετα οπως μου ειπε γιατι πιεζοταν απο την δουλεια. Γενικα ημουν σε ενα μονιμο αγχος ολες αυτες τις ωρες, ακομα και με το Inderal ενω δεν ειχα σημαδια σωματικου αγχους γιατι κοβει την παραγωγη ανδρεναλινης που ευθυνεται για τα σωματικα συμπτωματα, το αγχος στο μυαλο ηταν απαλευτο. Ηταν λες και κατεβαλα υπερανθρωπες προσπαθειες να καταλαβω τι λενε μεσα σε μια συζητηση ή να βρω κατι να πω/απαντησω, γιατι δεν εχω παρε δωσε με κανενα ανθρωπο εκτος απο την οικογενεια μου, που ηταν σαν να μπηκα κατευθειαν στα βαθια. Και φυσικα υπηρχε το αγχος στα εργαστηρια που με κοιτουσαν ποσα ατομα σε πληρη ησυχια, κατι που επαιξε καθοριστικο ρολο να παρω την αποφαση και να φυγω.

Ψυχοθεραπεια δεν εχω κανει ποτε, μια φορα μονο οταν ηταν να παρω απαλλαγη για το στρατο εκανα κανα 2 συνεδριες με ψυχολογους, αλλα δεν ειδα καμια ουσιαστικη βοηθεια ουτε απο ψυχολογους, ουτε απο την ψυχιατρο που με παρακολουθουσε. Γενικα δεν βρισκω το νοημα να πηγαινω και δεν ξανασχοληθηκα με ψυχοθεραπεια. Στην περιπτωση της κοινωνικης φοβιας, νομιζω η καλυτερη θεραπεια ειναι ο κοσμος, να συναναστρεφεσαι οσο πιο πολυ με κοσμο, εστω και με ηρεμιστικα πχ μεχρι να συνηθισεις και να δειξεις βελτιωση. Αυτο ισχυει για την καθε φοβια, πρεπει να ερχεσαι αντιμετωπος με τον φοβο συχνα για να τον διωξεις εν τελη. Απο τη στιγμη που δεν εχω παρεα και ουτε εναν γνωστο να παμε για καφε, η μονη συναναστροφη μου με κοσμο ειναι οταν παω να ψωνισω στα μαγαζια με πωλητες και ταμιες.

Δυστυχως μενω επαρχια οπου τα πραγματα ειναι πιο δυσκολα για καποιον με κοινωνικη φοβια και δε οταν εχει ξεμεινει απο παρεες, καθως ειναι δυσκολο να γνωρισεις κοσμο και να ξαναβουτηξω παλι στον φοβο για τον αντιμετωπισω. Οποτε περιμενω μονο επιδεινωση της καταστασης με τα χρονια.

----------


## Ορέστης

Tελικα γραφτηκα καπου. Ενταξει ηταν αλλα ειχε μεγαλη οχλοβοη στο διαλειμμα, επισης μεσα στην αιθουσα εβαζαν δυνατα το cd player για να ακουνε ολοι, ακομα ακουγοταν ενα κλιματιστικο απο το παραθυρο. Οταν πηγα σπιτι βουιζαν παρα πολυ τα αυτια μου. Την επομενη φορα πηγα σε ενα αλλο τμημα αλλα εκει η καθηγητρια εβαλε ακομα πιο δυνατα το κασετοφωνο. Αναγκαστηκα να κραταω κλειστα τα αυτια μου. Τωρα δεν ξερω τι να κανω, μαλλον πρεπει να ξαναλλαξω τμημα.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Tελικα γραφτηκα καπου. Ενταξει ηταν αλλα ειχε μεγαλη οχλοβοη στο διαλειμμα, επισης μεσα στην αιθουσα εβαζαν δυνατα το cd player για να ακουνε ολοι, ακομα ακουγοταν ενα κλιματιστικο απο το παραθυρο. Οταν πηγα σπιτι βουιζαν παρα πολυ τα αυτια μου. Την επομενη φορα πηγα σε ενα αλλο τμημα αλλα εκει η καθηγητρια εβαλε ακομα πιο δυνατα το κασετοφωνο. Αναγκαστηκα να κραταω κλειστα τα αυτια μου. Τωρα δεν ξερω τι να κανω, μαλλον πρεπει να ξαναλλαξω τμημα.


Επειδή και εγώ πάει σε φροντιστήριο πέρσι για να πάρω το proficiency, να ξέρεις ότι αυτό με το cd player δεν το γλυτώνεις όσα τμήματα και να αλλάξεις.
Πρέπει να είναι δυνατά για να μπορούν όλοι να ακούσουν.
Άμα σε ενοχλεί σε σημείο που να μην μπορείς να παρακολουθήσεις το μάθημα συζήτησε το με την καθηγήτρια μήπως μπορεί να αλλάξει κάτι.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Επειδή και εγώ πάει σε φροντιστήριο πέρσι για να πάρω το proficiency, να ξέρεις ότι αυτό με το cd player δεν το γλυτώνεις όσα τμήματα και να αλλάξεις.
> Πρέπει να είναι δυνατά για να μπορούν όλοι να ακούσουν.
> Άμα σε ενοχλεί σε σημείο που να μην μπορείς να παρακολουθήσεις το μάθημα συζήτησε το με την καθηγήτρια μήπως μπορεί να αλλάξει κάτι.


Λες να της στειλω μεηλ οπου θα εξηγω την κατασταση; Τελευταιο θρανιο καθομουνα, πως γινεται να ακουω εγω που ειμαι μεγαλος και οι μικροι να καθονται διπλα και να μην ακουνε;

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Λες να της στειλω μεηλ οπου θα εξηγω την κατασταση; Τελευταιο θρανιο καθομουνα, πως γινεται να ακουω εγω που ειμαι μεγαλος και οι μικροι να καθονται διπλα και να μην ακουνε;


Δεν είναι θέμα μόνο ποιος ακούει καλύτερα. Είναι να ακούγονται καθαρά και κατανοητά όσα λέγονται.και η ακουστική του δωματίου μετράει. 
Γιατί δεν της το λες από κοντά αντί να το στείλεις σε μέιλ?

----------


## Ορέστης

> Δεν είναι θέμα μόνο ποιος ακούει καλύτερα. Είναι να ακούγονται καθαρά και κατανοητά όσα λέγονται.και η ακουστική του δωματίου μετράει. 
> Γιατί δεν της το λες από κοντά αντί να το στείλεις σε μέιλ?


Δε μπορω να τη βρω καπου ιδιωτικα. Επισης πιο δυνατα δε σημαινει πιο καθαρα γιατι κανουν clipping τα ηχεια και ακους ενα ςςςςςς

----------


## Ορέστης

Παλι προβληματα. Ζητησα να αλλαξω τμημα και μου ειπαν οτι το αλλο ειναι υπεραριθμο. Και οτι πρεπει να μιλησω σημερα στην καθηγητρια και μονο αν με δεχτει θα μπορεσω να αλλαξω. Και προφανως θα με ρωτησει ποιος ειναι ο λογος που προεκυψε. Οι αλλοι μαθητες εχουν μαθηματα και δε μπορουν να αλλαξουν. Τι να πω για δικαιολογια; Μου φαινεται θα αναγκαδτω να σταματησω και θα πανε χαμενα και τα λεφτα μου.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Γιατί να πεις δικαιολογία?
Πες την αλήθεια, ότι δεν μπορείς να συγκεντρωθείς λόγω του θορύβου και σε ενοχλεί.
Αν σου πει ότι δεν γίνεται κάτι, πες της να βρείτε μια λύση για να μην χάσεις τα λεφτά σου.
Αν και νομίζω ότι είσαι υπερβολικός λίγο στο θέμα του θορύβου.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Γιατί να πεις δικαιολογία?
> Πες την αλήθεια, ότι δεν μπορείς να συγκεντρωθείς λόγω του θορύβου και σε ενοχλεί.
> Αν σου πει ότι δεν γίνεται κάτι, πες της να βρείτε μια λύση για να μην χάσεις τα λεφτά σου.
> Αν και νομίζω ότι είσαι υπερβολικός λίγο στο θέμα του θορύβου.


Δεν ειναι θεμα αυτοσυγκεντρωσης. Οταν γυρναω σπιτι βουιζουν πολυ τα αυτια μου σε βαθμο να μη μπορω να κοιμηθω. Να πω την αληθεια για την παθηση μου αποκλειεται. Νιωθω παλι πολυ στρες και δε θελω να αντιμετωπισω την καθηγητρια, θελω να παω μια βολτα και να αδειασω το μυαλο μου απο ολα τα αρνητικα. Καποιοι λενε οτι αν ηθελα πραγματικα να σπουδασω θα το ειχα κανει και δε θα εβρισκα "δικαιολογιες" . Κι ομως μου αρεσει η διαδικασια της μαθησης και πιστευω οτι θα ειναι χρησιμη η γνωση που παιρνω - τι παραπανω χρειαζεται; Απλα αντιμετωπιζω προβληματα που δεν αντιμετωπιζουν αλλοι ανθρωποι.

----------


## elis

ορεστη αδερφε εγω δουλευα κι ολασ και ξερεισ στισ δουλειεσ που παιζουν λεφτα εγω που ειμαι ο χειροτεροσ στισ δουλειεσ ημουν ο καλυτεροσ μονο και μονο γτ με ενδιεφεραν οι δουλειεσ

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Δεν ειναι θεμα αυτοσυγκεντρωσης. Οταν γυρναω σπιτι βουιζουν πολυ τα αυτια μου σε βαθμο να μη μπορω να κοιμηθω. Να πω την αληθεια για την παθηση μου αποκλειεται. Νιωθω παλι πολυ στρες και δε θελω να αντιμετωπισω την καθηγητρια, θελω να παω μια βολτα και να αδειασω το μυαλο μου απο ολα τα αρνητικα. Καποιοι λενε οτι αν ηθελα πραγματικα να σπουδασω θα το ειχα κανει και δε θα εβρισκα "δικαιολογιες" . Κι ομως μου αρεσει η διαδικασια της μαθησης και πιστευω οτι θα ειναι χρησιμη η γνωση που παιρνω - τι παραπανω χρειαζεται; Απλα αντιμετωπιζω προβληματα που δεν αντιμετωπιζουν αλλοι ανθρωποι.


Δεν ήξερα ότι έχεις κάποια πάθηση, συγγνώμη.
Δεν επιδέχεται βελτίωση για να μπορεσεις να τελειώσεις τουλάχιστον αυτά τα μαθήματα?

----------


## Ορέστης

> Δεν ήξερα ότι έχεις κάποια πάθηση, συγγνώμη.
> Δεν επιδέχεται βελτίωση για να μπορεσεις να τελειώσεις τουλάχιστον αυτά τα μαθήματα?


Αν κανεις μια αναζητηση στο φορουμ εδω για τα ποστ του χρηστη 0db θα μαθεις τα παντα περι των εμβοων. Δυστυχως δεν επιδεχονται θεραπειας περα απο την αποφυγη των δυνατων ηχων. Καποιες πειραματικες θεραπειες ειναι ακριβες, εχουν δε αβεβαιη αποτελεσματικοτητα.

----------


## Ορέστης

> ορεστη αδερφε εγω δουλευα κι ολασ και ξερεισ στισ δουλειεσ που παιζουν λεφτα εγω που ειμαι ο χειροτεροσ στισ δουλειεσ ημουν ο καλυτεροσ μονο και μονο γτ με ενδιεφεραν οι δουλειεσ


Προσπαθω να μην ακουω τα αρνητικα που λενε καποιοι για μενα για να μην υπονομευεται η προσπαθεια μου. Νομιζω οτι τα πηγαινω καλα σε αυτα που με ενδιαφερουν.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Αν κανεις μια αναζητηση στο φορουμ εδω για τα ποστ του χρηστη 0db θα μαθεις τα παντα περι των εμβοων. Δυστυχως δεν επιδεχονται θεραπειας περα απο την αποφυγη των δυνατων ηχων. Καποιες πειραματικες θεραπειες ειναι ακριβες, εχουν δε αβεβαιη αποτελεσματικοτητα.


Γιατί δεν σκέφτηκες να κάνεις ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα, να είσαι και στον χώρο σου και να μην έχεις και αυτό το θέμα με τους δυνατούς ήχους?

----------


## Ορέστης

> Γιατί δεν σκέφτηκες να κάνεις ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα, να είσαι και στον χώρο σου και να μην έχεις και αυτό το θέμα με τους δυνατούς ήχους?


Ο χωρος μου δεν ειναι καταλληλος. Ειναι και ακριβα τα ιδιαιτερα. Εκτος αυτου σκεφτηκα οτι μπορει να μου κανει καλο να βρισκομαι σε μια ταξη γιατι μπορει να ξεπερασω καποιες κοινωνικες φοβιες.

----------


## Ορέστης

Δεν βρισκω το θαρρος να αλλαξω τμημα οποτε μαλλον θα παρατησω τα μαθηματα. Κριμα.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Δεν βρισκω το θαρρος να αλλαξω τμημα οποτε μαλλον θα παρατησω τα μαθηματα. Κριμα.


Δεν μίλησες με την καθηγήτρια?

----------


## Ορέστης

> Δεν μίλησες με την καθηγήτρια?


Οχι. Και ειχα και καποια προβληματα με την τωρινη καθηγητρια στο τελευταιο μαθημα, νιωθω οτι μού φερθηκε προσβλητικα, και εχω χαλαστει παρα πολυ. Δεν υπαρχει σωτηρια για μενα, ειμαι πολυ αδυναμος χαρακτηρας και με την πρωτη σφαλιαρα πεφτω κατω. Κριμα γιατι ηταν και η τελευταια ευκαιρια μου απο αποψη ηλικιας να ενταχθω κοινωνικα. Τωρα καλυτερα να παω να ζησω σε ενα βουνο.

----------


## george1520

Καλησπέρα... Θεωρείς πως πάντα η λύση είναι να παραταμε κάτι; Φοβοσουν να αρχίσεις τα μαθήματα και όμως το έκανες. Φοβοσουν να μπεις στην τάξη και όμως το έκανες.. Βρίσκεις μια δυσκολία και τα παρατάς; Θα πας την ώρα που βγαίνετε από την τάξη και θα μιλήσεις στην δασκάλα. Θα της πεις ότι για τους τάδε λόγους με ενοχλει ο θόρυβος. Εξήγησε της πως έχουν τα πράγματα και θα βρείτε την λύση μαζί.

Τι έγινε με την καθηγήτρια;

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Οχι. Και ειχα και καποια προβληματα με την τωρινη καθηγητρια στο τελευταιο μαθημα, νιωθω οτι μού φερθηκε προσβλητικα, και εχω χαλαστει παρα πολυ. Δεν υπαρχει σωτηρια για μενα, ειμαι πολυ αδυναμος χαρακτηρας και με την πρωτη σφαλιαρα πεφτω κατω. Κριμα γιατι ηταν και η τελευταια ευκαιρια μου απο αποψη ηλικιας να ενταχθω κοινωνικα. Τωρα καλυτερα να παω να ζησω σε ενα βουνο.


Ορέστη δεν θα τα παρατήσεις αυτήν την φορά, όσο αδύναμος χαρακτήρας και αν είσαι δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι τόσο δύσκολο να πιάσεις την καθηγήτρια και να της εξηγήσεις τι γίνεται.
Σκέψου ότι είναι κάτι που θέλεις πολύ να κάνεις, αυτό πρέπει να σου δίνει κίνητρο..

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ορέστη δεν θα τα παρατήσεις αυτήν την φορά, όσο αδύναμος χαρακτήρας και αν είσαι δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι τόσο δύσκολο να πιάσεις την καθηγήτρια και να της εξηγήσεις τι γίνεται.
> Σκέψου ότι είναι κάτι που θέλεις πολύ να κάνεις, αυτό πρέπει να σου δίνει κίνητρο..


Δεν ξερω αν το θελω πολυ. Θελω να με αφησουν ησυχο. Δεν ενοχλησα κανεναν, δεν πηγα με σκοπο να ενοχλησω κανεναν, δεν θελω τιποτα απο κανεναν.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Δεν ξερω αν το θελω πολυ. Θελω να με αφησουν ησυχο. Δεν ενοχλησα κανεναν, δεν πηγα με σκοπο να ενοχλησω κανεναν, δεν θελω τιποτα απο κανεναν.


Μα δεν πρέπει να τα παρατάς με την πρώτη δυσκολία, στην ζωή τίποτα δεν μας χαρίζεται. 
Πρέπει να προσπαθούμε για όλα..
Πες μου τι έγινε με την καθηγήτρια και θεωρείς ότι σε προσέβαλλε.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Καλησπέρα... Θεωρείς πως πάντα η λύση είναι να παραταμε κάτι; Φοβοσουν να αρχίσεις τα μαθήματα και όμως το έκανες. Φοβοσουν να μπεις στην τάξη και όμως το έκανες.. Βρίσκεις μια δυσκολία και τα παρατάς; Θα πας την ώρα που βγαίνετε από την τάξη και θα μιλήσεις στην δασκάλα. Θα της πεις ότι για τους τάδε λόγους με ενοχλει ο θόρυβος. Εξήγησε της πως έχουν τα πράγματα και θα βρείτε την λύση μαζί.
> 
> Τι έγινε με την καθηγήτρια;


Η καθηγητρια ειναι καπως νευρικη και καχυποπτη, ειδικα μαζι μου. Εχει καποιο κολλημα με τις ηλικιες φαινεται, γιατι ολο πεταγε κατι σχολιακια. Στο τελευταιο μαθημα έβαλε εμενα κι αλλον ενα ωριμο μαθητη να πουμε τις ηλικιες γεννησης μας και μετα μας εβαλε να αναπαραστησουμε ενα διαλογο οπου οι μαθητριες θα επρεπε να μας μιλανε στον πληθυντικο γιατι ειμαστε μεγαλυτεροι. Ξερω οτι οπως το περιγραφω φαινεται σαν μια αθωα γλωσσολογικη ασκηση, αλλα δεν ηταν, ηθελε με προσχημα την ασκηση να μας ξεχωρισει απο την υπολοιπη ταξη, και το υφος της ηταν αποτομο και καχυποπτο, λες και γραφτηκαμε στη σχολη για να αποπλανησουμε τις μαθητριες και εκεινη ειχε την ευθυνη να τις προειδοποιησει και να τις προστατευσει. Βρηκα την υπονοια ακρως προσβλητικη. Εγω καθομουν μονος μου και δε μιλησα σε κανεναν, ουτε ποτε στη ζωη μου εχω κανει καμακι. Δεν εδωσα κανενα δικαιωμα για να μου φερονται με υποψια. Ουτε ειναι κατι περιεργο θεωρω καποιος να μαθαινει ξενες γλωσσες σε ωριμη ηλικια. Και στο κατω κατω οι μαθητριες ειναι ενηλικες. Αν καποιος τις ενοχλησει στο διαλειμμα μπορουν ευκολα να τον γειωσουν (εχω δει τετοιο σκηνικο στο γυμναστηριο που πηγαινα καποτε). Δεν εχει δικαιωμα η καθηγητρια να ανακατευεται με αυτον τον τροπο. Οταν ολοκληρωθηκε ο διαλογος ειπε "τωρα που βγαλαμε τα απλυτα μας στη φορα, ας συνεχισουμε". Και με εχει ρψτησει 3-4 φορες απο που ειμαι και απο που καταγομαι λες και αιτηθηκα να γινω μελος της Χρυσης Αυγης. 

Ενιωσα παρα πολυ αμηχανα οσο ημουν πρωταγωνιστης αυτου του σοου και κατοπιν ενιωσα προσβεβλημενος. Δεν εχω καμια διαθεση να ανεχομαι μια καθηγητρια που εχει συνεχεια τα νευρα της και με αντιμετωπιζει σαν βιαστη ή σαν μπερμπαντη συζυγο που κυνηγαει μικρουλες.

----------


## george1520

> Η καθηγητρια ειναι καπως νευρικη και καχυποπτη, ειδικα μαζι μου. Εχει καποιο κολλημα με τις ηλικιες φαινεται, γιατι ολο πεταγε κατι σχολιακια. Στο τελευταιο μαθημα έβαλε εμενα κι αλλον ενα ωριμο μαθητη να πουμε τις ηλικιες γεννησης μας και μετα μας εβαλε να αναπαραστησουμε ενα διαλογο οπου οι μαθητριες θα επρεπε να μας μιλανε στον πληθυντικο γιατι ειμαστε μεγαλυτεροι. Ξερω οτι οπως το περιγραφω φαινεται σαν μια αθωα γλωσσολογικη ασκηση, αλλα δεν ηταν, ηθελε με προσχημα την ασκηση να μας ξεχωρισει απο την υπολοιπη ταξη, και το υφος της ηταν αποτομο και καχυποπτο, λες και γραφτηκαμε στη σχολη για να αποπλανησουμε τις μαθητριες και εκεινη ειχε την ευθυνη να τις προειδοποιησει και να τις προστατευσει. Βρηκα την υπονοια ακρως προσβλητικη. Εγω καθομουν μονος μου και δε μιλησα σε κανεναν, ουτε ποτε στη ζωη μου εχω κανει καμακι. Δεν εδωσα κανενα δικαιωμα για να μου φερονται με υποψια. Ουτε ειναι κατι περιεργο θεωρω καποιος να μαθαινει ξενες γλωσσες σε ωριμη ηλικια. Και στο κατω κατω οι μαθητριες ειναι ενηλικες. Αν καποιος τις ενοχλησει στο διαλειμμα μπορουν ευκολα να τον γειωσουν (εχω δει τετοιο σκηνικο στο γυμναστηριο που πηγαινα καποτε). Δεν εχει δικαιωμα η καθηγητρια να ανακατευεται με αυτον τον τροπο. Οταν ολοκληρωθηκε ο διαλογος ειπε "τωρα που βγαλαμε τα απλυτα μας στη φορα, ας συνεχισουμε". Και με εχει ρψτησει 3-4 φορες απο που ειμαι και απο που καταγομαι λες και αιτηθηκα να γινω μελος της Χρυσης Αυγης. 
> 
> Ενιωσα παρα πολυ αμηχανα οσο ημουν πρωταγωνιστης αυτου του σοου και κατοπιν ενιωσα προσβεβλημενος. Δεν εχω καμια διαθεση να ανεχομαι μια καθηγητρια που εχει συνεχεια τα νευρα της και με αντιμετωπιζει σαν βιαστη ή σαν μπερμπαντη συζυγο που κυνηγαει μικρουλες.


Το μάθημα εκείνη την μέρα ποιο θέμα είχε; τι συζητουσατε;

----------


## Ορέστης

> Το μάθημα εκείνη την μέρα ποιο θέμα είχε; τι συζητουσατε;


Διαφορα πραγματα κανουμε, τα βασικα της γλωσσας. Ενταξει οπως το γραφω ξερω οτι δεν φαινεται τοσο ασχημο αλλα δε μου αρεσε ο τροπος της

----------


## george1520

> Διαφορα πραγματα κανουμε, τα βασικα της γλωσσας. Ενταξει οπως το γραφω ξερω οτι δεν φαινεται τοσο ασχημο αλλα δε μου αρεσε ο τροπος της


Θέλω να δω αν είχε δίκαιο. Γιαυτό σε ρώτησα ποιο είναι το θέμα του μαθήματος

----------


## Ορέστης

> Θέλω να δω αν είχε δίκαιο. Γιαυτό σε ρώτησα ποιο είναι το θέμα του μαθήματος


Και τι συμπερασμα εβγαλες;

----------


## george1520

Δεν έχω βγάλει κάποιο συμπέρασμα γιατί δεν μου είπες ποιο ήταν το θεμα. Αν το μάθημα ήταν ο πληθυντικός ευγενείας ίσως να σκέφτηκε ότι μέσα από παιχνίδια ρόλων θα σας βοηθήσει να καταλάβετε. Πάντως να ξέρεις. Το γεγονός ότι εσύ σκέφτεσαι και νιώθεις κάπως άσχημα που είσαι ένας από τους μεγαλύτερους μαθητές, για ένα καθηγητή ίσως να είναι κάτι φυσιολογικό. Άρα να μην σκέφτηκε ότι αυτό ίσως σε ενοχλήσει.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Δεν έχω βγάλει κάποιο συμπέρασμα γιατί δεν μου είπες ποιο ήταν το θεμα. Αν το μάθημα ήταν ο πληθυντικός ευγενείας ίσως να σκέφτηκε ότι μέσα από παιχνίδια ρόλων θα σας βοηθήσει να καταλάβετε. Πάντως να ξέρεις. Το γεγονός ότι εσύ σκέφτεσαι και νιώθεις κάπως άσχημα που είσαι ένας από τους μεγαλύτερους μαθητές, για ένα καθηγητή ίσως να είναι κάτι φυσιολογικό. Άρα να μην σκέφτηκε ότι αυτό ίσως σε ενοχλήσει.


Παρεπιπτοντως ασχοληθηκε με τον πληθυντικο ευγενειας. Σιγα που θελει ολοκληρη παρασταση ο πληθυντικος. Θα τα καναμε ολα με παιχνιδι ρολων αν ηταν ετσι. Κοπανησε και την πορτα οταν μπηκε μεσα μετα το διαλειμμα και μας αγριοκοιταξε. Τεσπα, το βασικο θεμα ειναι τα αυτια μου.Σφυριζουν σαν τρελα εδω και δυο μερες και δε μπορω να κοιμηθω. Δε μπορει να συνεχιστει αυτη η κατασταση. Πηγα κοντρα στην ασθενεια μου, προσπαθησα, απετυχα.

----------


## george1520

> Παρεπιπτοντως ασχοληθηκε με τον πληθυντικο ευγενειας. Σιγα που θελει ολοκληρη παρασταση ο πληθυντικος. Θα τα καναμε ολα με παιχνιδι ρολων αν ηταν ετσι. Κοπανησε και την πορτα οταν μπηκε μεσα μετα το διαλειμμα και μας αγριοκοιταξε. Τεσπα, το βασικο θεμα ειναι τα αυτια μου.Σφυριζουν σαν τρελα εδω και δυο μερες και δε μπορω να κοιμηθω. Δε μπορει να συνεχιστει αυτη η κατασταση. Πηγα κοντρα στην ασθενεια μου, προσπαθησα, απετυχα.


Ε αν δεν μιλήσεις μαζι της πως θα αλλάξουν τα δεδομένα; Μάθε να αντιδράς σε παρακαλώ. Μια απλή συζήτηση είναι. Αν δεις ότι δεν αλλάζει κάτι, αλλάζεις φροντιστήριο.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Άμα όντως το θέμα είναι τα αυτιά σου και όντως δεν επιδεινωθηκε η κατάσταση σου τότε να μην πας ξανά.
Αλλά εσύ είπες ότι εκτός από το ότι ήθελες να μάθεις την γλώσσα ήταν και μια ευκαιρία κοινονικοποιησης..
Υπαρχουν και τόσες άλλες ευκαιρίες. Ξεκίνησε ένα χόμπι, υπάρχουν πολλά μέρη που δεν υπάρχουν ενοχλητικοι θόρυβοι .

----------


## Ορέστης

Ναι καθε φορα που πηγαινω βουιζουν πιο δυνατα τα αυτια μου για τρεις μερες. Να αλλαξω φροντιστηριο δε γινεται γιατι εχω προπληρωσει για ολη τη χρονια και τα χρηματα δεν επιστρεφονται και πορευομαι με καποιες αποταμιευσεις γιατι ειμαι ανεργος. Η μονη εναλλακτικη ειναι να αλλαξω τμημα, αλλα θα πρεπει να το διαπραγματευτω και εγω ως χαρακτηρας αποφευγω τις αντιπαραθεσεις. Αφου να φανταστειτε χαρισα 200 ευρω στην τραπεζα γιατι μου φερθηκε επιθετικα ο υπαλληλος και τσακωθηκαμε και μετα δεν ηθελα να ξαναβρεθω σε θεση αντιπαραθεσης.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Ναι καθε φορα που πηγαινω βουιζουν πιο δυνατα τα αυτια μου για τρεις μερες. Να αλλαξω φροντιστηριο δε γινεται γιατι εχω προπληρωσει για ολη τη χρονια και τα χρηματα δεν επιστρεφονται και πορευομαι με καποιες αποταμιευσεις γιατι ειμαι ανεργος. Η μονη εναλλακτικη ειναι να αλλαξω τμημα, αλλα θα πρεπει να το διαπραγματευτω και εγω ως χαρακτηρας αποφευγω τις αντιπαραθεσεις. Αφου να φανταστειτε χαρισα 200 ευρω στην τραπεζα γιατι μου φερθηκε επιθετικα ο υπαλληλος και τσακωθηκαμε και μετα δεν ηθελα να ξαναβρεθω σε θεση αντιπαραθεσης.


Από τον τρόπο που το λες, καταλαβαίνω ότι αντιλαμβάνεται ότι αυτό είναι πρόβλημα.
Πηγαίνεις σε κάποιον ψυχολόγο θα να σε βοηθήσει να το ξεπεράσεις;

----------


## Ορέστης

> Από τον τρόπο που το λες, καταλαβαίνω ότι αντιλαμβάνεται ότι αυτό είναι πρόβλημα.
> Πηγαίνεις σε κάποιον ψυχολόγο θα να σε βοηθήσει να το ξεπεράσεις;


Θα με μαθει ο ψυχολογος να τσακωνομαι και να νικαω; Δεν ειναι δουλεια του ψυχολογου να με κανει πιο ευπειθη προς την κοινωνια;

----------


## george1520

> Θα με μαθει ο ψυχολογος να τσακωνομαι και να νικαω; Δεν ειναι δουλεια του ψυχολογου να με κανει πιο ευπειθη προς την κοινωνια;


Θα σε βοηθήσει να αποκτήσεις φωνή.. Να αντιδράς. Να μιλάς. Να απαιτας. Θα σε μάθει να αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Θα σε βοηθήσει να αποκτήσεις φωνή.. Να αντιδράς. Να μιλάς. Να απαιτας. Θα σε μάθει να αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου.


Δε νομιζω.

----------


## george1520

Μη μου πεις ότι έχεις και εσύ αυτή την εικόνα που έχουν κάτι άσχετοι για τους ψυχολογους.. Γιατί στην ιδέα και μόνο τρομάζεις.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Μη μου πεις ότι έχεις και εσύ αυτή την εικόνα που έχουν κάτι άσχετοι για τους ψυχολογους.. Γιατί στην ιδέα και μόνο τρομάζεις.


Οι γονεις μου με μεγαλωσαν με την απειλη οτι θα με κλεισουν στο ψυχιατρειο ή στη φυλακη. Καποιες φορες ο πατερας μου μού ελεγε ντυσου σημερα θα σε κλεισω μεσα. Γυριζαμε την Αθηνα στα μερη που ηθελε να παει. Εμενα η καρδια μου χτυπουσε σαν ταμπουρλο για ωρες. Στο τελος με γυριζε σπιτι. Μια φορα ειχα αρρωστησει με το στομαχι μου. Με πηγαν στο νοσοκομειο αλλα δε μου βρηκαν τιποτα παθολογικο και οι γιατροι αποφανθηκαν οτι ειμαι τρελος. Ο πατερας μου αρχισε να ωρυεται σαν πρωταγωνιστης σε ασπρομαυρο δραμα "αρρωστιες για πλουσιους! αρρωστιες για πλουσίους!". Στο νοσοκομειο υπηρχε καποια ψυχολογος. Μου τονισε οτι ηταν ψυχολογος και οχι ψυχιατρος. Μετα με εβαλε να ζωγραφισω τα μελη της οικογενειας μου. Καταλαβε οτι ηθελε να καταλαβει τις σχεσεις μας γι αυτο τους ζωγραφισα ολους χαμογελαστους. Μαλλον το τεστ προοριζεται για πολυ μικροτερα παιδια. Εγω ημουν 9. Μετα την εξεταση μια γιατρος μου ειπε "πως ηταν; Οι ψυχολογοι κανουν ενοχλητικες ερωτησεις ε;". Δεν ηθελα να διαφωνησω και της ειπα ναι. Δεν ηταν ενοχλητικο αλλα ουτε με βοηθησε.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Άμα όντως το θέμα είναι τα αυτιά σου και όντως δεν επιδεινωθηκε η κατάσταση σου τότε να μην πας ξανά.
> Αλλά εσύ είπες ότι εκτός από το ότι ήθελες να μάθεις την γλώσσα ήταν και μια ευκαιρία κοινονικοποιησης..
> Υπαρχουν και τόσες άλλες ευκαιρίες. Ξεκίνησε ένα χόμπι, υπάρχουν πολλά μέρη που δεν υπάρχουν ενοχλητικοι θόρυβοι .


Τι χομπυ θα μπορουσα να κανω για κοινωνικοποιηση;

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Τι χομπυ θα μπορουσα να κανω για κοινωνικοποιηση;


Δεν ξερω Ορέστη τι μπορεί να σου αρέσει, είχε πολλά πράγματα να κάνει κάποιος.
Προτίμησε κάτι να έχει συμμετοχή για να σε βοηθήσει να γνωρίσεις κοσμο.

----------


## george1520

> Τι χομπυ θα μπορουσα να κανω για κοινωνικοποιηση;


Χειροτεχνία... Ζωγραφική.. Ησυχιαααααααααα... Ηρεμία αααα.... Και δημιουργείς.

----------


## Ορέστης

Ε τωρα ακουστε τι εγινε και πειτε μου αν ειμαι τρελος. Εχουμε εξεταση, γραπτη προφορικη. Αρχιζει το προφορικο μερος, ρωταει ενα ενα τα παιδια πραγματα που εχουμε διδαχτει, διευθυνσεις, αριθμους κλπ. Τους κανει απο 2-3 ερωτησεις. Ερχεται η σειρα μου και με ρωταει κατι που δεν εχουμε διδαχτει: Αν ειμαι παντρεμενος, διαζευγμενος ή ελευθερος! Ε πειτε μου τωρα οτι αυτο ειναι συμπτωση! Ενταξει καταλαβα οτι ηθελε να με ρωτησει κατι ευκολο γιατι δυσκολευομαι, αλλα γιατι αυτο;




> Δεν ξερω Ορέστη τι μπορεί να σου αρέσει, είχε πολλά πράγματα να κάνει κάποιος.
> Προτίμησε κάτι να έχει συμμετοχή για να σε βοηθήσει να γνωρίσεις κοσμο.


Δε νομιζω οτι υπαρχει κατι πλην μαθηματων.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Ε τωρα ακουστε τι εγινε και πειτε μου αν ειμαι τρελος. Εχουμε εξεταση, γραπτη προφορικη. Αρχιζει το προφορικο μερος, ρωταει ενα ενα τα παιδια πραγματα που εχουμε διδαχτει, διευθυνσεις, αριθμους κλπ. Τους κανει απο 2-3 ερωτησεις. Ερχεται η σειρα μου και με ρωταει κατι που δεν εχουμε διδαχτει: Αν ειμαι παντρεμενος, διαζευγμενος ή ελευθερος! Ε πειτε μου τωρα οτι αυτο ειναι συμπτωση! Ενταξει καταλαβα οτι ηθελε να με ρωτησει κατι ευκολο γιατι δυσκολευομαι, αλλα γιατι αυτο;
> 
> 
> 
> Δε νομιζω οτι υπαρχει κατι πλην μαθηματων.


Είσαι σίγουρα καχύποπτος και προκατηλημενος γιατί πιστεύεις ότι σε προσέβαλε τις προηγούμενες φορές. 
Με ποιο τρόπο θα μπορούσε να σε προσβάλλει κάνοντας σου αυτήν την ερώτηση;
Και όπως το είπες ήθελε να σε ρωτήσει κάτι εύκολο.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Είσαι σίγουρα καχύποπτος και προκατηλημενος γιατί πιστεύεις ότι σε προσέβαλε τις προηγούμενες φορές. 
> Με ποιο τρόπο θα μπορούσε να σε προσβάλλει κάνοντας σου αυτήν την ερώτηση;
> Και όπως το είπες ήθελε να σε ρωτήσει κάτι εύκολο.


Πως της ηρθε να με ρωτησει αυτο;;; Δε γινεται να ειναι ολα στη φαντασια μου και να επαναλαμβανονται. Μπορουσε να με βαλει να συλλαβισω το ονομα μου πχ.

----------


## george1520

> Ε τωρα ακουστε τι εγινε και πειτε μου αν ειμαι τρελος. Εχουμε εξεταση, γραπτη προφορικη. Αρχιζει το προφορικο μερος, ρωταει ενα ενα τα παιδια πραγματα που εχουμε διδαχτει, διευθυνσεις, αριθμους κλπ. Τους κανει απο 2-3 ερωτησεις. Ερχεται η σειρα μου και με ρωταει κατι που δεν εχουμε διδαχτει: Αν ειμαι παντρεμενος, διαζευγμενος ή ελευθερος! Ε πειτε μου τωρα οτι αυτο ειναι συμπτωση! Ενταξει καταλαβα οτι ηθελε να με ρωτησει κατι ευκολο γιατι δυσκολευομαι, αλλα γιατι αυτο;
> 
> 
> 
> Δε νομιζω οτι υπαρχει κατι πλην μαθηματων.


Είχε την ευκαιρία να ρωτησει πράγματα που δεν μπορεί να ρωτήσει τα άλλα παιδιά λόγο ηλικίας. Θα πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι το θέμα το έχεις εσύ. Τι εννοώ; νιώθεις εσύ άσχημα που είσαι ένας από τους μεγαλύτερους μέσα στην τάξη και πιστεύεις πως και οι άλλοι έχουν το ίδιο θέμα μαζί σου. Γιαυτό είσαι καχύποπτος.. Εγώ προσωπικά θαυμάζω τους μεγαλύτερους μου που θέλουν να γεμίζουν τον χρόνο τους, να μαθαίνουν πραγματα και δεν τα παρατάνε. Οπότε αντί να ντρέπεσαι για αυτό που κάνεις καλύτερα να δεις πόση δύναμη έχεις για να το κάνεις. Τότε θα καταλάβεις πως οι άλλοι δεν σκέφτονται όπως εσύ.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Είχε την ευκαιρία να ρωτησει πράγματα που δεν μπορεί να ρωτήσει τα άλλα παιδιά λόγο ηλικίας. Θα πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι το θέμα το έχεις εσύ. Τι εννοώ; νιώθεις εσύ άσχημα που είσαι ένας από τους μεγαλύτερους μέσα στην τάξη και πιστεύεις πως και οι άλλοι έχουν το ίδιο θέμα μαζί σου. Γιαυτό είσαι καχύποπτος.. Εγώ προσωπικά θαυμάζω τους μεγαλύτερους μου που θέλουν να γεμίζουν τον χρόνο τους, να μαθαίνουν πραγματα και δεν τα παρατάνε. Οπότε αντί να ντρέπεσαι για αυτό που κάνεις καλύτερα να δεις πόση δύναμη έχεις για να το κάνεις. Τότε θα καταλάβεις πως οι άλλοι δεν σκέφτονται όπως εσύ.


Εγω ξερω οτι παντα στη ζωη μου αντιμετωπιζω εμποδια και πολεμιους. Οτι ειμαι ενας στρατιωτης που δεν επιτρεπεται να ξεκουραστει.

Ξερω ακομα οτι καθε φορα φευγω απο το μαθημα με καρδιοχτυπι. Ακομα τωρα συνεχιζει να χτυπαει γρηγορα η καρδια μου. Εφαγα εναν σκασμο απο αγχος και εχω και αυπνια. Δηλαδη τρεις βδομαδες τωρα υφισταμαι βλαβες στην ψυχικη και τη σωματικη μου υγεια. 

Ισως πρεπει να παω σε ενα μεσηριανο τμημα με μια πιο ηπια καθηγητρια. Αυτη ειναι και η ιδια στρεσαρισμενη και στρεσογονα.

----------


## george1520

> Εγω ξερω οτι παντα στη ζωη μου αντιμετωπιζω εμποδια και πολεμιους. Οτι ειμαι ενας στρατιωτης που δεν επιτρεπεται να ξεκουραστει.
> 
> Ξερω ακομα οτι καθε φορα φευγω απο το μαθημα με καρδιοχτυπι. Ακομα τωρα συνεχιζει να χτυπαει γρηγορα η καρδια μου. Εφαγα εναν σκασμο απο αγχος και εχω και αυπνια. Δηλαδη τρεις βδομαδες τωρα υφισταμαι βλαβες στην ψυχικη και τη σωματικη μου υγεια. 
> 
> Ισως πρεπει να παω σε ενα μεσηριανο τμημα με μια πιο ηπια καθηγητρια. Αυτη ειναι και η ιδια στρεσαρισμενη και στρεσογονα.


Φίλε αυτό που σου είπα το διάβασες; και άσε τους εχθρούς που βλεπεις.. Αυτό που σου είπα το καταλαβαίνεις; με το να τρέχεις να κρύβεσαι δεν θα σε βοηθήσει. Ναι ρε φίλε μου είσαι ο πιο μεγάλος εκεί πέρα. Τιμή σου και καμάρι σου. Γιατί σε αγχώνει αυτό; γιατί αυτό σε αγχώνει και ότι ακούσεις το παίρνεις σαν αρνητικό σχόλιο για την ηλικία σου. Αποφάσισες να πας να μάθεις μια ξένη γλώσσα. Τέλεια! Να μπεις σε μια τάξη με άλλα άτομα. Τέλεια! Ενώ σε είχε αγχώσει ότι θα είσαι ο μεγαλύτερος το έκανες. Τέλεια.

Πήγαινα πανεπιστήμιο και είχα μέσα στο τμήμα μου άτομα με μεγαλύτερη ηλικία από εμένα. Δεν ένιωθαν άβολα, αντιθέτως ήταν η ψυχή της παρέας. Εγώ επειδή μαρεσει να κάνω πλάκες τους έλεγα πχ "τότε που γράφατε στις πέτρες;" Τι σημαίνει? Ότι τους μείωνα; γελούσαν και μου απαντούσαν πίσω. Γιατί έτσι αναπτύσσονται οι σχέσεις. Κάποτε νομίζουμε ότι οι άλλοι βλέπουν αυτά που βλέπουμε εμείς σε εμάς. Οπότε χαλάρωσε και απόλαυσε την επιλογή σου να κάνεις κάτι όμορφο για σένα!!!!!

----------


## Ορέστης

> Φίλε αυτό που σου είπα το διάβασες; και άσε τους εχθρούς που βλεπεις.. Αυτό που σου είπα το καταλαβαίνεις; με το να τρέχεις να κρύβεσαι δεν θα σε βοηθήσει. Ναι ρε φίλε μου είσαι ο πιο μεγάλος εκεί πέρα. Τιμή σου και καμάρι σου. Γιατί σε αγχώνει αυτό; γιατί αυτό σε αγχώνει και ότι ακούσεις το παίρνεις σαν αρνητικό σχόλιο για την ηλικία σου. Αποφάσισες να πας να μάθεις μια ξένη γλώσσα. Τέλεια! Να μπεις σε μια τάξη με άλλα άτομα. Τέλεια! Ενώ σε είχε αγχώσει ότι θα είσαι ο μεγαλύτερος το έκανες. Τέλεια.
> 
> Πήγαινα πανεπιστήμιο και είχα μέσα στο τμήμα μου άτομα με μεγαλύτερη ηλικία από εμένα. Δεν ένιωθαν άβολα, αντιθέτως ήταν η ψυχή της παρέας. Εγώ επειδή μαρεσει να κάνω πλάκες τους έλεγα πχ "τότε που γράφατε στις πέτρες;" Τι σημαίνει? Ότι τους μείωνα; γελούσαν και μου απαντούσαν πίσω. Γιατί έτσι αναπτύσσονται οι σχέσεις. Κάποτε νομίζουμε ότι οι άλλοι βλέπουν αυτά που βλέπουμε εμείς σε εμάς. Οπότε χαλάρωσε και απόλαυσε την επιλογή σου να κάνεις κάτι όμορφο για σένα!!!!!


Δεν ειμαι πεπεισμενος οτι ισχυουν αυτα που λες. Ειναι μια οπτικη. Αν ησουν εκει μπορει να το εβλεπες αλλιως.

----------


## george1520

Σου λέω τι βλέπω εγώ εδώ. Όχι εκεί. Εσένα να έχεις θέμα που είσαι ο μεγαλύτερος μέσα στην τάξη..

----------


## Ορέστης

> Σου λέω τι βλέπω εγώ εδώ. Όχι εκεί. Εσένα να έχεις θέμα που είσαι ο μεγαλύτερος μέσα στην τάξη..


Δεν ειμαι ο μεγαλυτερος στην ταξη φιλε μου. Ειναι και μια κυρια 8 χρονια μεγαλυτερη απο εμενα, αλλα αυτην την αγκαλιασε απο την πρωτη στιγμη, ουτε της φωναζει, ουτε αστραφτει το ματι της αν πει κατι λαθος, ουτε της κανει περιεργες ερωτησεις.

Αυτο ειναι σωστο παιδαγωγικα; Να αγριοκοιτας και νσ φωναζεις οταν ο αλλος κανει λαθος; Ειμαστε 2020, δεν εχουν ξεπεραστει αυτα; Παλι ο μαθητης φταιει που αισθανεται ασχημα; Τι γνωμη εχει το φορουμ ψυχολιγιας επ αυτου;

----------


## george1520

Πριν πας στο μάθημα είχες τους ενδοιασμούς σου.. Αυτό με έκανε να σκεφτώ αυτό το πιθανό σενάριο. Αν όντως νιώθεις ότι το κάνει εσκεμμένα μη ξαναπάς. Εγω την γνώμη μου την είπα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

να εχετε υποψη σας οτι εξακολουθουμε να ειμαστε εγκλωβισμενοι στο ματριξ χοροχρονο η ειμαστε στην αρχη η στο τελος της ζωης μας ο μονος τροπος να αλαξει αυτο ειναι ο θεος τιποτα αλλο δε θα μας βγαλει απο δω

----------


## Ορέστης

> Πριν πας στο μάθημα είχες τους ενδοιασμούς σου.. Αυτό με έκανε να σκεφτώ αυτό το πιθανό σενάριο. Αν όντως νιώθεις ότι το κάνει εσκεμμένα μη ξαναπάς. Εγω την γνώμη μου την είπα.


Για τους συμμαθητες ειχα ενδοιασμους, οι οποιοι φαινονται καλα παιδια αν και δεν μιλαμε. Για την καθηγητρια δεν ειχα ανησυχια. Πρεπει να βρω το θαρρος να αλλαξω τμημα. Αλλα προσεξε τι χαρακτηρας ειμαι:

Καποτε που εβγαζα το σκυλο μου βολτα στο παρκο συναντουσα μια κυρια μεσηλικη που ειχε και αυτη σκυλο. Αυτη ηταν πολυ αδιακριτη. Με ειχε ρωτησει μια μερα τι δουλεια κανω, που μενω, σε ποιον οροφο, αν εχω εξοχικο και δε θυμαμαι τι αλλο. Για τον εαυτο της δεν ελεγε τιποτα. Της ειπα οτι ημουν ανεργος.

Την επομενη μερα. Τη βλεπω. 
- Καλημερα.
- Δουλευεις, δουλευεις;
- Οχι ειμαι ανεργος.
- Α δε δουλευεις! 

Την επομενη μερα ακριβως. 
- Καλημερα.
- Δουλευεις, δουλευεις;
- Οχι.
- Α δε δουλευεις!

Σε καθημερινη βαση επι ενα μηνα γινοταν ο ιδιος διαλογος. Οπως καταλαβαινεις με εκανε να αισθανομαι ασχημα. Για να με αφησει ησυχο, της ειπα μια μερα οτι δουλευω. Ο διαλογος την επομενη:

- Καλημερα
- Δουλευεις, δουλευεις;
- Μαλιστα, δουλευω.
- Δε δουλευεις;
- Σας ειπα δουλευω.

Την επομενη μερα ο ιδιος διαλογος καρμπον. Και αυτο συνεχιζοταν καθημερινα για μηνες. Γιατι καταλαβαινε οτι αισθανομουν ασχημα, και της εδινε απολαυση, ισως και αισθηση εξουσιας, να με κανει να αισθανομαι ασχημα. 

Και θα μου πεις, γιατι της απαντουσες; Γιατι δεν της γυρναγες την πλατη; 

Γιατι ο χαρακτηρας μου ειναι υπερβολικα ανεκτικος και υποχωρητικος. Ειμαι ικανος να ανεχομαι επ αοριστον ακραιες καταστασεις και να μην κανω κατι για να γλιτωσω τη ζωη μου. Ετσι αλλωστε εφτασα εδω που εφτασα.

----------


## giorgos panou

καλησπερα συμφορμιτη. Κατα την προσωπικη μου αλλα κι προχιρη γνωμη κι ενδιαμεσα απο ις δυσκολιες οπου συναντω λογο της δυσλεξιας μου μπορω να πω οτι συμπερανω απο τα γραπτα σου πως εισαι ενας χαρακτηρας αρκετα καλοσυνατος, μηδενικης επιθετικοτητας και μισους προς τους συνανθρωπους σου ,η οποιαδηπωτες καχυποψια σου που βγαζεις προς τους γυρο σου ειναι και η γενιτρα των οποιων φοβων εχεις!
Νομιζω οτι ειμαστε σχεδον ομοια ατομα, εχεις μια πολυ αγνη καρδια, η αγαπη ειναι το αντανακλαστικο σου συναισθημα ,οπως κι μενα! η οποια διαφορα μας συναντιετε στο σημειο οπου εσυ παρα τις αμυνες που βγαζεεις απεναντι σε εναν κοσμο τοσο ενοχλιτικα επιθετικο σε ενα κοσμο τοσο επιδεξιομανη με την μικρη του δυνσμη οπου βρισκουν ηδωνη προσβαλοντας εμας!! εμας, ανθρωπους ανημπορους να νιωσουμε μησος!! σε μας οπου η καρδουλα μας μπορει να μας "φερει" δακρια για το παιδακι που δεν εχει να φαει στην αλλη ακρη του κοσμου!! 
Ορεστη ,εχεις μια υπεροχη κοσμοθεωρια ,οπου τεριαζει στον χαρακτηρα σου με την ατχια να ζεις σε λαθος εποχη κι λαθος περιοχη!! ομως εισαι πιο "μαγκας" απο εμενα διοτις εσυ εχεις καταφερει να μην αλλαξεις χαρακτηρα σε αντιθεση με μενα οπου για να επιωιοσω εχω αναγκαστη δυστυχως να γινω κι επιθετικος, και σκληρος και αλλα πολυ σιχαμενα για τον εαυτο μου χαρακτηριστικα!

----------


## Ορέστης

Δεν ειμαι ανημπορος να νιωσω μισος. Κρυβω πολυ θυμο μεσα μου. Αλλα ο σκοπος μου ειναι να ζησω ομορφα και να ξεχασω τον θυμο.

----------


## MikeStam 3

> Μα δεν πρέπει να τα παρατάς με την πρώτη δυσκολία, στην ζωή τίποτα δεν μας χαρίζεται. 
> Πρέπει να προσπαθούμε για όλα..
> Πες μου τι έγινε με την καθηγήτρια και θεωρείς ότι σε προσέβαλλε.


Εμενα λες;;;;γτ και εμενα με εκανε ρεζιλι και τοτε βγηκε στην επιφάνεια η κοινωνική φοβία

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Εμενα λες;;;;γτ και εμενα με εκανε ρεζιλι και τοτε βγηκε στην επιφάνεια η κοινωνική φοβία


Όχι στον Ορέστη αναφέρομουν σε αυτήν την ερώτηση..έχεις κοινωνική φοβία;;

----------


## Delmember031219

> Για τους συμμαθητες ειχα ενδοιασμους, οι οποιοι φαινονται καλα παιδια αν και δεν μιλαμε. Για την καθηγητρια δεν ειχα ανησυχια. Πρεπει να βρω το θαρρος να αλλαξω τμημα. Αλλα προσεξε τι χαρακτηρας ειμαι:
> 
> Καποτε που εβγαζα το σκυλο μου βολτα στο παρκο συναντουσα μια κυρια μεσηλικη που ειχε και αυτη σκυλο. Αυτη ηταν πολυ αδιακριτη. Με ειχε ρωτησει μια μερα τι δουλεια κανω, που μενω, σε ποιον οροφο, αν εχω εξοχικο και δε θυμαμαι τι αλλο. Για τον εαυτο της δεν ελεγε τιποτα. Της ειπα οτι ημουν ανεργος.
> 
> Την επομενη μερα. Τη βλεπω. 
> - Καλημερα.
> - Δουλευεις, δουλευεις;
> - Οχι ειμαι ανεργος.
> - Α δε δουλευεις! 
> ...


Ή πολύ απλά μπορεί να είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα. Άνοια ας πούμε και δεν θυμόταν. Γιαυτό και σου έλεγε τα ίδια κάθε μέρα. Και εγώ είμαι ανεκτικός αλλά και η καλοσύνη έχει τα όρια της. Δηλαδή πιθανόν να μην το έκανε για να σε στεναχωρεί αλλά για άλλο λόγο.

----------


## MikeStam 3

> Όχι στον Ορέστη αναφέρομουν σε αυτήν την ερώτηση..έχεις κοινωνική φοβία;;


Εχω στοιχεία κοινωνικης φοβιας ναι πολλα δεν με πιανει τιποτα ενα σιπραλεξ επιασε το δοκίμασα αλλες 3φορες τιποτα δεν κανει τωρα παω για 5η

----------


## Kalissi

Μελισσοχορτο? Πρωτη φορα το ακουω αυτο. Που μπορω να το βρω;;;

----------


## stefamw

> Μελισσοχορτο? Πρωτη φορα το ακουω αυτο. Που μπορω να το βρω;;;


Παντου. Σε βουνα σε χαμηλα υψομετρα αλλα και σε δασωδεις λοφους, φυεται συνηθως κοντα σε ρυακια και πλατανια. Η συλλογη γινεται περιπου Μαιο-Ιουνιο που εχει τα πιο πολλα φυλλα και αν το τριψεις μυριζει εντονα λεμονι (φρεσκο, αποξηραμενο δυσκολα), σαν αυτα τα απωθητικα για τα κουνουπια με μυρωδια λεμονι. Μαζευα χρονια απο τον Ολυμπο, αλλα μπορεις να το βρεις σε καθε μαγαζι που πουλαει τσαγια ή βιολογικα προιοντα. Παρατηρησα οτι αυξανει καπως την διαθεση αλλα μπορει να ειναι και πλασιμπο. Για το αγχος δεν καταλαβα κατι. Εν παση περιπτωση ειναι ενα εξαιρετικο βοτανο ωφελιμο για την υγεια με ισχυρα αντιοξειδωτικα.

----------


## Demi71

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: το μελισσοχορτο δεν συνδυαζεται με αντικαταθλιπτικο

----------


## stefamw

> ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: το μελισσοχορτο δεν συνδυαζεται με αντικαταθλιπτικο


Μπερδεψες το μελισσοχορτο με το βαλσαμο (St John wort ) που ειναι SSRI.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ή πολύ απλά μπορεί να είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα. Άνοια ας πούμε και δεν θυμόταν. Γιαυτό και σου έλεγε τα ίδια κάθε μέρα. Και εγώ είμαι ανεκτικός αλλά και η καλοσύνη έχει τα όρια της. Δηλαδή πιθανόν να μην το έκανε για να σε στεναχωρεί αλλά για άλλο λόγο.


Δεν ειχε καθολου ανοια. Δυστυχως υπαρχουν και τετοιοι ανθρωποι. Οσο λιγοτερες αδυναμιες εχεις, τοσο λιγοτερο ασχολουνται μαζι σου.

----------


## Ορέστης

Σημερα ηρθαν δυο καινουριες μαθητριες στην ταξη και η δασκαλα βρηκε ευκαιρια να κανουμε επαναληψη τις ημερομηνιες γεννησεως. Τυχαιο; Δε νομιζω! Μου λεει ο διπλανος, ποσο εισαι; 39. Κουναει το κεφαλι του, δεν καταλαβα με τι νοημα, μού λεει "Καλο κουραγιο!". Ε, του απανταω, τα πρωτα 40 χρονια ειναι δυσκολα.

----------


## Macgyver

Ελα βρε Μαικ, που θαυτοκτονησεις .......ταλαιπωριομουν 15 χρονια με αγχωδη κτθλψη , τα δε 10 τελευταια , ειναι ζητημα αν εβγαινα για εναν καφε /ετησιως , αλλα ποτε δεν σκεφτηκα την αυτοκτονια ... και να που συνερχομαι σιγα -σιγα .................ξερω μια κοπελα απο το φορουμ με κοινων. φοβια , εχουμε βγει 3 φορες , και καταπολεμησε μονη την κοινων. φοβια της ..............

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ελα βρε Μαικ, που θαυτοκτονησεις .......ταλαιπωριομουν 15 χρονια με αγχωδη κτθλψη , τα δε 10 τελευταια , ειναι ζητημα αν εβγαινα για εναν καφε /ετησιως , αλλα ποτε δεν σκεφτηκα την αυτοκτονια ... και να που συνερχομαι σιγα -σιγα .................ξερω μια κοπελα απο το φορουμ με κοινων. φοβια , εχουμε βγει 3 φορες , και καταπολεμησε μονη την κοινων. φοβια της ..............


Πως τα καταφερες;

----------


## ioannis2

> Φίλε αυτό που σου είπα το διάβασες; και άσε τους εχθρούς που βλεπεις.. Αυτό που σου είπα το καταλαβαίνεις; με το να τρέχεις να κρύβεσαι δεν θα σε βοηθήσει. Ναι ρε φίλε μου είσαι ο πιο μεγάλος εκεί πέρα. Τιμή σου και καμάρι σου. Γιατί σε αγχώνει αυτό; γιατί αυτό σε αγχώνει και ότι ακούσεις το παίρνεις σαν αρνητικό σχόλιο για την ηλικία σου. Αποφάσισες να πας να μάθεις μια ξένη γλώσσα. Τέλεια! Να μπεις σε μια τάξη με άλλα άτομα. Τέλεια! Ενώ σε είχε αγχώσει ότι θα είσαι ο μεγαλύτερος το έκανες. Τέλεια.
> 
> Πήγαινα πανεπιστήμιο και είχα μέσα στο τμήμα μου άτομα με μεγαλύτερη ηλικία από εμένα. Δεν ένιωθαν άβολα, αντιθέτως ήταν η ψυχή της παρέας. Εγώ επειδή μαρεσει να κάνω πλάκες τους έλεγα πχ "τότε που γράφατε στις πέτρες;" Τι σημαίνει? Ότι τους μείωνα; γελούσαν και μου απαντούσαν πίσω. Γιατί έτσι αναπτύσσονται οι σχέσεις. Κάποτε νομίζουμε ότι οι άλλοι βλέπουν αυτά που βλέπουμε εμείς σε εμάς. Οπότε χαλάρωσε και απόλαυσε την επιλογή σου να κάνεις κάτι όμορφο για σένα!!!!!





> Δεν ειμαι πεπεισμενος οτι ισχυουν αυτα που λες. Ειναι μια οπτικη. Αν ησουν εκει μπορει να το εβλεπες αλλιως.


Timing που λένε κι Άγγλοι. Κάθε πράγμα έχει τον κατάλληλο καιρό του. Κι εγω ξέρω άτομα που ξεκίνησαν αργότερα στη ζωη τους μια σπουδή (ακόμα και γλώσσα ή τέχνη) κι όμως πέτυχαν σαν επιστήμονες κι επαγγελματίες στον εν λόγω κλαδο. Όμως το καναν εκτός του timing, εκτός του κανονικού δλδ χρόνου (ηλικίας) που αρμόζει για το σκοπό αυτό. Κι αν τους ρωτήσεις το γιατί θα σου επικαλεστούν ένα εμπόδιο που δεν τους άφησε ή τους απέτρεψε από το να το κάνουν τότε ή κάποιο απωθημένο, εκτός κι αν είχαν άφθονο ελεύθερο χρόνο και κυρίως όρεξη για να ξεκινήσουν κάτι τέτοιο. Ισχύει όμως και το κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ, που αν μη τι άλλο προσφέρει μια ικανοποίηση ότι επιτέλους το κανα, που δεν είναι όμως η χαρα κι η ικανοποίηση στο πλαίσιο της φυσιολογικής ροής στη ζωή. Δεν το καναν όμως στο φυσιολογικό timing! Συνήθως, αμα το κανεις μετα το φυσιολογικό timing τα πράγματα στενεύουν.


ΥΓ. Δεν μάθαμε αν ο Μάικ αυτοκτόνησε ....μερες να φανει στο θρεντ. Μάλλον από τον Αυγουστο που χει να γραψει, στο μεταξύ, θα ξεκίνησε να πηγαίνει κανονικά στη σχολή του κι έτσι του φυγε και η κοινωνική φοβία που τον έκανε να θέλει ν αυτοκτινήσει.

----------


## Ορέστης

Τον ηπιαν πολυ τα αυτια μου χτες. Ακουω παλι σειρηνες ασθενοφορου.

----------


## george1520

> Τον ηπιαν πολυ τα αυτια μου χτες. Ακουω παλι σειρηνες ασθενοφορου.


Ωραίος ήχος είναι. Να σε αγχώνει της πυροσβεστικής... Τι κάνεις φίλε μου για όλο αυτό; προσπαιησε να χαλαρώσεις.. Μην εστιαζεις εκεί.

----------


## Macgyver

> Πως τα καταφερες;



Δεν ξερω .....αρχισα σιγα σιγα να αισθανομαι καλυτερα ,οποτε εκοψα οτι φαρμακο επαιρνα , και παλι καλουτσικα ειμαι, ενα 70% καλυτερα απο πριν ....πανε 3 μηνες τωρα .....

----------


## Ορέστης

Λετε να παω στο θεατρο με την ταξη ή θα ειναι akward; Λιγα ατομα θα πανε.

----------


## Ορέστης

Τις προαλλες μας ειχε βαλει να περιγραψουμε τη φιλεναδα μας. Εγω περιεγραψα μια φανταστικη φιλη που ειπα οτι ειναι φιλη μου. Με ρωτησε το ονομα και την ηλικια της. Της ειπα μια ηλικια μετα-φοιτητικη και μου απαντησε "καλη ηλικια". Αυτο αποδεικνυει οτι ειχα δικιο απ την αρχη, οτι φοβαται μηπως κανω τιποτα με καμια απο τις φοιτητριες γιατι ειμαι μεγαλος. Αυτο το νοημα ειχε το σχολιο της, ηταν σα να μου ελεγε οτι μια αλλη ηλικια δε θα ηταν καλη ηλικια. Ειχα σε ολα δικιο απ την αρχη.

----------


## user444

> Οι γονεις μου με μεγαλωσαν με την απειλη οτι θα με κλεισουν στο ψυχιατρειο ή στη φυλακη. Καποιες φορες ο πατερας μου μού ελεγε ντυσου σημερα θα σε κλεισω μεσα. Γυριζαμε την Αθηνα στα μερη που ηθελε να παει. Εμενα η καρδια μου χτυπουσε σαν ταμπουρλο για ωρες. Στο τελος με γυριζε σπιτι. Μια φορα ειχα αρρωστησει με το στομαχι μου. Με πηγαν στο νοσοκομειο αλλα δε μου βρηκαν τιποτα παθολογικο και οι γιατροι αποφανθηκαν οτι ειμαι τρελος. Ο πατερας μου αρχισε να ωρυεται σαν πρωταγωνιστης σε ασπρομαυρο δραμα "αρρωστιες για πλουσιους! αρρωστιες για πλουσίους!". Στο νοσοκομειο υπηρχε καποια ψυχολογος. Μου τονισε οτι ηταν ψυχολογος και οχι ψυχιατρος. Μετα με εβαλε να ζωγραφισω τα μελη της οικογενειας μου. Καταλαβε οτι ηθελε να καταλαβει τις σχεσεις μας γι αυτο τους ζωγραφισα ολους χαμογελαστους. Μαλλον το τεστ προοριζεται για πολυ μικροτερα παιδια. Εγω ημουν 9. Μετα την εξεταση μια γιατρος μου ειπε "πως ηταν; Οι ψυχολογοι κανουν ενοχλητικες ερωτησεις ε;". Δεν ηθελα να διαφωνησω και της ειπα ναι. Δεν ηταν ενοχλητικο αλλα ουτε με βοηθησε.


Πωω φίλε τι είπες τώρα... Θα σου βγάλω διάγνωση στο τζάμπα. Κάτι τέτοιες μαλακίες έχω βιώσει και εγώ, σε μεγαλύτερη ηλικία βέβαια, με τον πατέρα μου να με πιέζει ψυχολογικά και στην εκδήλωση συμπτωμάτων να με απειλεί με ψυχιατρείο. Συναντήσεις με ψυχολόγους και όχι ψυχιάτρους για να μην στιγματιστώ σαν τρελός, οι οποίοι με έβαζαν να κάνω ψυχομετρικά τεστ. Έτσι μου εκδηλώθηκε αγχώδης διαταραχή. Η διαφορά μας πιστεύω βρίσκεται στο γεγονός ότι εγώ σάπισα στο ξύλο τον πατέρα μου και έμεινα στη αγχώδη διαταραχή. Εσύ κάθησες και την έφαγες και εξελίχθηκες σε κοινωνική φοβία ή μαζοχισμό.

----------


## user444

> Για τους συμμαθητες ειχα ενδοιασμους, οι οποιοι φαινονται καλα παιδια αν και δεν μιλαμε. Για την καθηγητρια δεν ειχα ανησυχια. Πρεπει να βρω το θαρρος να αλλαξω τμημα. Αλλα προσεξε τι χαρακτηρας ειμαι:
> 
> Καποτε που εβγαζα το σκυλο μου βολτα στο παρκο συναντουσα μια κυρια μεσηλικη που ειχε και αυτη σκυλο. Αυτη ηταν πολυ αδιακριτη. Με ειχε ρωτησει μια μερα τι δουλεια κανω, που μενω, σε ποιον οροφο, αν εχω εξοχικο και δε θυμαμαι τι αλλο. Για τον εαυτο της δεν ελεγε τιποτα. Της ειπα οτι ημουν ανεργος.
> 
> Την επομενη μερα. Τη βλεπω. 
> - Καλημερα.
> - Δουλευεις, δουλευεις;
> - Οχι ειμαι ανεργος.
> - Α δε δουλευεις! 
> ...


Φίλε εγώ ήμουν στην ίδια τάξη με 50άρηδες, ποτέ δεν υπήρξε θέμα. Αν η καθηγήτρια είναι νούμερο, θυμίσου ότι την πληρώνεις. Και αν δεν το θυμάται, κοίταξε να της το θυμίσεις εσύ.

Να λέμε τα σύκα σύκα, οι άνθρωποι είναι πολλές φορές κομπλεξικοί και ανώμαλοι. Έχω παρατηρήσει να επωφελούνται από κάποια αδυναμία και να βγάζουν τα κόμπλεξ και το μίσος τους χωρίς λόγο και αφορμή. Αλλά και την σκάφη σκάφη, οι ιστορίες σου είναι παρατραβηγμένες. Δεν γίνεται να πληρώνεις μία καθηγήτρια για να μάθεις πέντε πράγματα και να δέχεσαι μειωτικούς χαρακτηρισμούς. Δεν γίνεται μια τυχαία κωλόγρια στο δρόμο να σε ρωτάει πράγματα που δεν γουστάρεις. Το λιγότερο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να αντιδράσεις όπως να πεις στην καθηγήτρια κοίτα σε πληρώνω για να μας μάθεις πέντε πράγματα, αν θέλω φέρνω και τη γιαγιά μου να τις κάνεις μάθημα, οκ? Και στην κωλόγρια, έπιασα δουλειά σε γραφείο τελετών, θες να σου πάρω τα μέτρα? Φρίκαρε τους λίγο, καλύτερα να σε φοβούνται παρά να σε λυπούνται.
Αλλά είσαι σίγουρος ότι έχεις κοινωνική φοβία? Στην κοινωνική φοβία το άτομο αποφεύγει τις καταστάσεις, εσύ τις λούζεσαι. Σαν μαζοχισμός μου ακούγεται η ανεκτικότητά σου.

----------


## Matrix

Όπως είπε και ο Συνφορουμιτης user444 , καλύτερα να σε φοβούνται,να βγάζεις που και που ένα απωθητικό πρόσωπο γιατί αυτή είναι η μόνη ασπίδα ενάντια σε όλους αυτούς που καλοπροαίρετα μας ανοίγουν τον λάκκο,δεν χρειάζεται να είμαστε οι καλοί με όλους,οι ανεκτικοί που έχουν μεγάλη καρδιά,ο καθένας πρέπει να μπαίνει στη θέση του ορθά,κοφτά και απόλυτα, κυρίως όταν παραβιάζει τα προσωπικά μας όρια,εμένα με έχει βοηθήσει πολύ στο να βάζω όρια στους άλλους, ειδικά αν κάποιος με προσβάλει ή προσπαθεί να ειρωνευτεί,τον έχω βάλει στη θέση του αμέσως και ησυχάζω μια και καλή.
Όσο άφηνα περιθώρια,ήμουν καλός και τέτοια,τόσο βρίσκανε έδαφος να με κάνουν τρις χειρότερα.
Μου φανηκες έξυπνος άνθρωπος και είμαι σίγουρος πως θα καταλάβεις αυτό που θέλω να σου πω, έχεις κάνει ένα τεράστιο βήμα με τη θέληση σου να μάθεις μια ξένη γλώσσα αλλά κάνε κάτι και για τα υπόλοιπα,μιλά στη δασκάλα σου ή άλλαξε φροντιστήριο,το να κάθεσαι να ανεχεσαι καταστάσεις που σου δημιουργούν άγχος, ανασφάλεια και στρες με την ελπίδα ότι θα διορθωθούν τα πράγματα από μόνα τους,αυτό δε παίζει να γίνει

----------


## hlias1988

Σας εχει τυχει ποτε?
Να θες να κανεις πραγματα να νιωθεις ζωη μεσα σου αλλα δεν ξερεις τι να κανεις?.......
Ειναι θετικο το συναισθημα....

----------


## Ορέστης

Η δασκαλα με ψιλοσυμπαθησε.

----------


## annitsa

προσωπικα παρατηρησα πολλοι ψυχιατροι μισουν τους ψυχολογους γιατι θεωρουν οτι τους κλεβουν τη δουλεια και επειδη οι ψυχολογοι δεν προωθουν φαρμακα οι ψυχιατροι εχουν αλλο ενα λογο να τους αντιπαθουν

επειδη πηγαινα σε κρατικο νοσοκομειο και δυστυχως αλλαζαν οι ψυχιατροι που με εβλεπαν επι χρονια μονο ενας μου ειπε να παω σε ψυχολογο ολοι οι αλλοι απλα μου γραφανε ταβορ (επι χρονια)

τελευταια 2 χρονια παω σε ιδιωτες οχι σε νοσοκομεια αλλα δεν μπορεσα να εχω ενα γιατρο γιατι ο πρωτος ελεγε οτι για να μειωσω το ταβορ πρεπει να παρω εσιταλοπραμ 

το εσιταλοπραμ λοιπον μου δημιουργησε τη χειροτερη αυτοκτονονικη διαθεση που ειχα ποτε στη ζωη μου, δηλαδη ποτε πριν δεν ημουν τοσο χαλια. Μετα απο 3 μηνες ΚΟΛΑΣΗΣ το σταματησα και αμεσως σε 2-3 μερες μου εφυγε η αυτοκτονικη διαθεση. Οταν το λεω αυτο σε ψυχιατρο με κατηγορει οτι ειμαι σχιζοφρενης επειδη κατηγορω το εσιταλοπραμ (οποιος καταλαβε καταλαβε...). 

Τωρα για την αυτοκτονικη διαθεση, σκεψου οτι ειναι ενα τουνελ, μπαινω μεσα και δεν βλεπω παραθυρα, αφου ειναι ενα τουνελ μεσα στη γη, τη μονη διεξοδο που βλεπω ειναι το τελος του τουνελ ( ο θανατος) και αυτο ειναι το προβλημα, το οτι η καταθλιψη σου προκαλει προβλημα ωστε να μην βλεπεις παραθυρα. Υπαρχουν ομως παραθυρα ,αλλα ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ και περπατας μεσα σε αυτο το σκοτεινο τουνελ πιστευοντας οτι μονο το τελος του τουνελ ειναι λυση, αλλα ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ.

Οταν γνωριζεις ηδη οτι υπαρχει αυτο το τουνελ και ειναι ψευτικο, και οτι τα παραθυρα υπαρχουν απλα δεν τα βλεπεις, ξερεις οτι δεν πρεπει να αυτοκτονησεις, αλλα να βρεις ενα παραθυρακι στη λογικη, οσο κι αν φανταζει ματαιο ή δυσκολο.

Καθε φορα που εχεις αυτοκτονικη ταση και μπαινεις στο τουνελ, βασικα πρεπει να καλεις τον γιατρο σου και δυστυχως οι γονεις/αδερφια καποιες φορες δεν βοηθανε, οχι οτι δεν θελουν, ΘΕΛΟΥΝ, αλλα καποιες οικογενειες δεν εχουν εμπειρια με τετοιες συμπεριφορες και ισως σου φανουν οτι ''δεν ενδιαφερονται''.

Το τουνελ λοιπον ειναι μια καλη περιγραφη για το τι συμβαινει οταν καποιος εχει διαθεση για αυτοκτονια. Μπαινει μεσα και θελει να βγει απο το τελος του τουνελ για να ''τελειωσουν τα προβληματα'' του. Ειναι μια αρνηση και παραιτηση απο τη μαχη της ζωης. Κανεις δεν μας ειπε οτι η ζωη ειναι ευκολη. Η ζωη ειναι δυσκολη, παρα πολυ δυσκολη. Το πως αντιμετωπιζουμε τις δυσκολιες μας δινει ιδεες για μελλοντικες δυσκολιες, Συνεχως μαθαινουμε. 

Οσο επαιρνα το εσιταλοπραμ ενιωθα βαρεα καταθλιψη οσο ποτε στη ζωη μου. Ο ψυχιατρος (σορρυ αλλα δεν τον θεωρω γιατρο αλλα κομπογιανιτη ολκης) μου ελεγε επι 3 μηνες να κανω υπομονουλα γιατι καποια στιγμη θα πιασει το φαρμακο. Δεν επιασε. Με το που το σταματησα ΕΓΙΝΑ ΚΑΛΑ! Ωστωσο καποιοι παιρνουν εσιταλοπραμ και λενε οτι τους βοηθησε παρα πολυ οποτε ειναι προσωπικο θεμα.

----------


## Delmember2052020

Επειδη στο παρελθον ειχα κανει μια αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας και σωθηκα την τελευταια στιγμη. Ξερεις ποσο το μετανιωσα? και στη δικη σου περιπτωση σου υπαρχει λυση. Με την βοηθεια των ειδικων μπορεις να το λυσεις. Οπως εκανα κι γω και τωρα ειμαι καλα. Προσπαθησε να δουλεψεις με τον εαυτο σου και να μην βλεπεις τα πραγματα δυσκολα

----------


## Χάλια Μαύρα

Και εγω δεν μπορουσα και ακομη δεν μπορω να παω στην σχολη μου. Τωρα θα ημουν στο πεμπτο ετος μαζι με τους συμφοιτητες-"συναδελφους" μου (οπως μας ελεγαν οι καθηγητες) και δεν εχω περασει ουτε το πρωτο μου εξαμηνο, ουτε ενα μαθημα. Δεν πηγα καν στην εξεταστικη.

Απλα κλειστηκα στο σπιτι μου και ελεγα οτι θα αυτοκτονησω (και ακομη το μετανιωνω που δεν τα καταφερα). Πηγα να αυτοκτονησω πολλες φορες, με πολλους διαφορετικους τροπους, δεν θα πω πως για να μην δωσω ιδεες, θα πω μονο οτι την προτελευταια φορα κατεληξα να χασω προς στιγμην τις αισθησεις μου και να χεστω επανω μου και να καταληξω στο νοσοκομειο σε ασχημη κατασταση. Την προ-προτελευταια φορα εκανα ενεση στο μπρατσο μου και πρηστηκε και ποναγε για ολοκληρη την μερα το μπρατσο μου. Την τελευταια φορα μου εκαναν πλυση στομαχου.

Το χειροτερο ειναι οτι ηθελα να σκοτωσω. Ηθελα να παρω "εκδικηση" απο τους αλλους για την θλιβερη μου υπαρξη. Θυμαστε την ταινια "Ο Αφθαρτος"; Με τον πρωταγωνιστη να παραδεχεται οτι σκοτωσε ανθρωπους γιατι μισουσε την δικη του ζωη και δεν εβρισκε κανενα νοημα; Ετσι ακριβως ενιωθα και εγω. Ηταν η δευτερη φορα που ενιωσα ετσι. Την πρωτη ηταν στην Γερμανια που μου εκαναν μπουλινγκ και ετσι και αποκτουσα τοτε στα χερια μου αυτα που απεκτησα πριν τρια χρονια θα ειχα χυσει αιμα στο σχολειο μου.

Τωρα την σχολη την εγκατελειψα συνειδητα, τυπικα και μονο ειμαι γραμμενος για να μην παω στρατο και απλα περιμενω την αφορμη και την ευκαιρια για να αυτοκτονησω. Πρεπει να αυτοκτονησω. Και το τζοκερ να κερδιζα το πρωτο πραγμα που θα εκανα θα ηταν να βγαλω αδεια οπλοφοιας και να αγορασω οπλο για να το εχω προχειρο ωστε να μπορεσω ν αυτοκτονησω.

----------


## Macgyver

> Δεν ξερω .....αρχισα σιγα σιγα να αισθανομαι καλυτερα ,οποτε εκοψα οτι φαρμακο επαιρνα , και παλι καλουτσικα ειμαι, ενα 70% καλυτερα απο πριν ....πανε 3 μηνες τωρα .....


Tους τελευταιους 5 μηνες ειμαι πολυ χειροτερα απο τα 17 χρονια που μαχομαι αναποτελεσματικα με την κτθλψη , αλλα δεν σκεφτηκα ποτε ναυτοκτονησω ........ δεν ειναι λυση αυτη .....

----------


## hlias1988

Ρε παιδια σας εχω πει εχω κανει δυο αποπειρες δεν ειναι λυση αυτη... πρεπει να μεινουμε εδω, πιστεύω οτι καπου θα βγει ολο αυτο....

----------


## Unchained

Αντί να σκοτώσεις τον εαυτό σου, βρές εναν τρόπο να σκοτώσεις τις φοβίες σου  :Smile: 
Δεν θα σε βοηθήσει κανένας σε αυτό, μόνο εσύ μπορείς να το καταφέρεις.Επίσης, οι φοβίες σου δημιουργηθήκαν επειδή τις άφησες(στην δική σου περίπτωση). 
Πίστεψε με, είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο απο ότι νομίζεις. Επίσης μην παίρνεις την ζωή στα σοβαρά λες κ θα ζήσεις για πάντα. Δεν την γλιτώνεις, ουτέ εσυ ούτε εγώ ούτε κανένας άλλος :P.
Ζήσε κ οτι έχει να κάνει με αυτοκτονίες κ μλκίες γιατί δεν έχεις χρόνο για τέτοιες σκέψεις. Το νόημα της ζωής ενος ανθρώπου βρίσκεται στις δυσκολίες που περνάει για να γίνει καλύτερος και να βελτιωθεί. Διάβασε το "Man's search for meaning" αν θές κ τέλος χαμογεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεεεεεεεεελα κάθε φορά που σε πιάνει πολύ άγχος.

----------


## hlias1988

ωραιος ο φιλοοοοοοοοος!

----------

